# First e bike ride



## careyj1 (May 12, 2017)

I bought my wife an Liv Embolden E+. We have tons of steep hills in our neighborhood and it makes getting around fun for her. She can keep up or beat me up the hills. Highly recommend for hilly areas. I race XC so I can still get up the hills but it was fun to fly up hills like they are flat.


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

A ton of fun; just hope that your wife stops and waits for you to catch up once in a while.


----------



## scottxpc (Jan 24, 2013)

careyj1 said:


> I bought my wife an Liv Embolden E+. We have tons of steep hills in our neighborhood and it makes getting around fun for her. She can keep up or beat me up the hills. Highly recommend for hilly areas. I race XC so I can still get up the hills but it was fun to fly up hills like they are flat.


Exactly how it started with me bought my wife the Liv Vall E + last year so she could keep up with me and take the sting out of the hills for her it worked perfectly until I took her bike for a test ride one day 40 miles of mixed singletrack and fire roads and I was hooked I had to have one I bought the Giant Trance E +









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Nice. Keep up the ride reports- I hope to be in the market someday.
If I can get my wife excited about riding, that's how it going to happen. A friend of mine is in the process of getting a Spec Levo ? 

He says the one he is getting is a new or latest version due in May.


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

bachman1961 said:


> Nice. Keep up the ride reports- I hope to be in the market someday.
> If I can get my wife excited about riding, that's how it going to happen. A friend of mine is in the process of getting a Spec Levo ?
> 
> He says the one he is getting is a new or latest version due in May.


A $1000 battery / motor conversion can get you in the market TODAY.

BAFANG Electric Bike Motor Kit Mid Drive 500W 48V Bicycle Conversion Kit Ebike Components Kit Electric Bicycle Motor BBS02B $479

NBPower 48V 17Ah LG cell Li-ion Battery Down Tube Battery, E-bike 48v 17ah Lithium ion Battery Pack with charger for Electric Bike and Scooter $519

Wondering what to do with that older hardtail collecting dust in your garage? See above.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Was thinking that way also... I'm a kook about research and shopping so anything you might know about what brands or set up's are the best or better choices for quality and proven reliable will help. 
OR, if some are easier more straighforward add-ons / more universal or compatable. 
She has one of these:


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

https://storybicycles.com/products/story-step-through-bike

When we get the free time to ride and she has interest, this seems tempting. Less than $2000 and a bike donation involved.

For us riding together, it's all about city path, some paved and almost all flat pathway stuff. I don't think we'd adventure beyond range/battery life and in time, there should be more reviews or other's to compare.

Any hands-on knowledge of this bike or company ?


----------



## careyj1 (May 12, 2017)

Just did another ride today with the wife on her ebike. I rode over 4000 miles last year and she can keep up with me or even pass me on the big hills. Ebikes are amazing. We rode over to a friends house and the wife wants to get one.


----------



## scottxpc (Jan 24, 2013)

careyj1 said:


> Just did another ride today with the wife on her ebike. I rode over 4000 miles last year and she can keep up with me or even pass me on the big hills. Ebikes are amazing. We rode over to a friends house and the wife wants to get one.


My wife and I did 16 Miles of singletrack yesterday no way she could have done more than 5 before the ebike !

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

scottxpc said:


> My wife and I did 16 Miles of singletrack yesterday no way she could have done more than 5 before the ebike !
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


That's rad!


----------



## careyj1 (May 12, 2017)

Very cool.


----------



## cburden (Sep 21, 2013)

great story!


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

This is how ebikes will take over the trails: one smiling rider at a time. The purists can piss and moan all they want but these anecdotes are becoming more and more common as the months and years go by. Eventually adoption of ebikes will reach a critical mass and explode in numbers.


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

Right on !! my GF lovers hers and our e bikes go every were with us now we just got back form FL e bike haven !!


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

rider95 said:


> Right on !! my GF lovers hers and our e bikes go every were with us now we just got back form FL e bike haven !!


Attempted translation:

My GF loves hers and now our ebikes go everywhere with us. We just got back from FL, ebike heaven!

Totally flat Florida = ebike heaven? What about an area with hills?

Confused,
Terry


----------



## scottxpc (Jan 24, 2013)

elder_mtber said:


> Attempted translation:
> 
> My GF loves hers and now our ebikes go everywhere with us. We just got back from FL, ebike heaven!
> 
> ...


They are great for the hills and that's pretty much all I use mine for I ride with the motor off and just turn it on when I am climbing something big

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

